# Viejitos RGV Texas



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Saturday June 21 2008
Weslaco City Park, Weslaco TX

All welcome, this show gets bigger and better every year. 

Free food for all who take a car, bike, or truck.

Hopping contest and Best of Show to the Best Vehicle and Bike. No entry fee and free to the public


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 03:24 PM~10655617
> *Saturday June 21 2008
> Weslaco City Park, Weslaco TX
> 
> ...


DJ and two live bands: Conjunto Contrabando and Boni Mauricio (formerly from the Hometown Boys). Bring your ice chests BYOB. This is a picnic so bring your EZ UPS and chairs..Let's have a good time..Event covered by STREETLOW MAGAZINE.. FREE TO THE PUBLIC..Can start rollin' in about 1:00..Stacys Vendor and Moon Jump for the little ones..Expecting gente from Oklahoma, Laredo, Houston, New Mexico, Austin, Califas y todo el Majico Valle de Tejas..More info contact Emilio Gonzalez (956)458-6789. President Viejitos RGV..Alrato, Emilio..


----------



## 42fleetline (Apr 15, 2008)

dam bro streetlow free food, the streetlow models going to be there to. ok ok I will be there for sure. I know this will be a good turn out. save me a spot next to the bombitas.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

is that you Alan?


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 42fleetline_@May 14 2008, 06:45 PM~10657078
> *dam bro streetlow free food, the streetlow models going to be there to. ok ok I will be there for sure. I know this will be a good turn out. save me a spot next to the bombitas.
> *


Sorry no Streetlow models Alan.. :angry: ..I would like to line up all the Bombitas together for a nice photoshoot..Yeah, we'll save you a spot..Only if you cruise it in :biggrin: ..My brother, Eloy's 40 chevy should be out of the paint shop real soon..Trying to have it ready for the Veteranos Show..Emilio.


----------



## 42fleetline (Apr 15, 2008)

yea Noe its me. :biggrin: What no trailer queens. :angry: but thats my intension is to drive it. radiators fixed and seems to be running cool. going to try and run it this weekend if it's not raining.  damnit no models hmmmmm whats up with that. :angry: j/k


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, our valley shows need some damn good looking models, i hate seeing pics from cali shows where there's all these nice looking ladies, why can't our shows be like that?


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 15 2008, 03:36 PM~10664040
> *yeah, our valley shows need some damn good looking models, i hate seeing pics from cali shows where there's all these nice looking ladies, why can't our shows be like that?
> *


Maybe another show Noe..We'll keep this one family oriented :biggrin:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL_PACHUCO69 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@May 14 2008, 06:21 PM~10656862
> *DJ and two live bands: Conjunto Contrabando and Boni Mauricio (formerly from the Hometown Boys).  Bring your ice chests BYOB.  This is a picnic so bring your EZ UPS and chairs..Let's have a good time..Event covered by STREETLOW MAGAZINE.. FREE TO THE PUBLIC..Can start rollin' in about 1:00..Stacys Vendor and Moon Jump for the little ones..Expecting gente from Oklahoma, Laredo, Houston, New Mexico, Austin, Califas y todo el Majico Valle de Tejas..More info contact Emilio Gonzalez (956)458-6789. President Viejitos RGV..Alrato, Emilio..
> *


LOS CARNALES DE FORT WORTH TX WILL BE THERE


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

El Barrio from chi town will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

jUST GOT BACK FROM TEJAS.WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*We all had a great time at the 5th Emilio. Thank you guys for throwing it down! I would like to say thanks to Alan for hosting a BBQ at his crib, it was awesome bro. I'm feeling that bump on my head now bro, hope you got insurance! Ha ha....no te creas. I didn't feel anything homie.

Y por supuesto, thanks to all the Viejitos who came down from Chi-Town, Oklahoma, and San Gabriel Valley. Firme tiempos. I'll post some pics of the picnic later.

Oye George, send me that pic Sleepy took of me on the mechanical bull.

-Rigo
*


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

What's up alan


----------



## 42fleetline (Apr 15, 2008)

Rigo, join the club vato of lawsuits, :biggrin:, my wife and I like to say your welcome, good everyone had a good time, get them pics posted. stay in touch I don't want to wait till next year to party with you guess agian.


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Orale. Did Rigo get his laywer yet? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

THAT WAS A BAD ASS PICNIC NEXT TIME MY RIDE WILL BE READY AND I WILL TAKE IT OUT THERE. THIS TIME WAS A QUICK TRIP SINCE I DIDNT HAVE MY RIDE I JUST STOPPED IN FOR A BIT AND HEADED TO THE BEACH...BAD ASS SHOW! HERE ARE SOME PICS FOR YOU GUYS.........


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*...ha ha ha.....I'll let this personal injury assault pass this time Alan, pero next time I'll be prepared! :cheesy: 

I'm loading some pics onto photobucket right now....they'll be ready later this afternoon.

Have to say once again Alan, firme '42 bro. I'll keep an eye out for that banjo.
*


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI45UT5mQAU


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Here are some pics I took with my phone when we went over to Mexico...these guys aren't playing, estan listos para una guerra!*


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Here's some of us riding a mechanical bull in Progreso, Mexico. 

Say George, I know Sleepy took several pics of us riding the bull on his camera....get them and post them bro. It was a hella of a time!*


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Jun 24 2008, 11:59 AM~10940292
> *Here's some of us riding a mechanical bull in Progreso, Mexico.
> 
> Say George, I know Sleepy took several pics of us riding the bull on his camera....get them and post them bro.  It was a hella of a time!
> ...


Simon i try to get them asap


----------



## 42fleetline (Apr 15, 2008)

Dam alot of nice pics specially the interior of the 42 :biggrin: , hey Rigo next year i will but bubble wrap around the pad so you won't get hurt :biggrin: , fine me a banjo cheap bro. I am on a budgit. :biggrin: stay  Alan


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Orale Alan, I'll need to wear a helmet when I go to your pad. :biggrin: I understand that budget deal, I'll try to find you a banjo brother...pero you know those are hard to come by. You should hit the swap meets here in Tejas, I've found many RARE accessories for close to nothing. I'll keep an eye out for that Banjo.

I couldn't resist snapping all those pics of your ride man, the cleanest '42 I've seen in person. FIRME!*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Rigo and Noe, thanks for posting the pics. One of our best shows thus far. A special thank you to Northern Illinois, San Gabriel Valley, and Oklahoma Viejitos Chapters. Also to H-Bombs, Oldies Chapter and Los Cochinos from Houston. Gracias to City Style and the Artistic Few from Laredo and Los Carnales from Fort Worth. And of course to all the Car Clubs and solo riders from El Valle de Tejas. Saludos para Wally Gonzalez (El Lowrider) for keeping the gente entertained..Until Next Year. Alrato, Emilio


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Jun 24 2008, 11:59 AM~10940292
> *Here's some of us riding a mechanical bull in Progreso, Mexico.
> 
> Say George, I know Sleepy took several pics of us riding the bull on his camera....get them and post them bro.  It was a hella of a time!
> ...


ORALE RIGO







:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

SLEEPY N.IL :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

THEY GOT US RIGO :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

ON OUR WAY TO MC ALLEN


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

HAVING A COUPLE OF BEERS IN MEX


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

LOST IN MEXICO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jun 26 2008, 03:59 PM~10957815
> *LOST IN MEXICO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

LAS VIEJITAS :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

EL SLEEPY Y ALAN


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Good times there George. Thanks for the extra pics man. Same time next year?*


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Jun 30 2008, 09:54 AM~10979825
> *Good times there George.  Thanks for the extra pics man.  Same time next year?
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Looks like it was a bad @ss tiempo over there en la valle.Glad to see the picnic was a success.*


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jun 30 2008, 11:54 PM~10986704
> *Looks like it was a bad @ss tiempo over there en la valle.Glad to see the picnic was a success.
> *


Q-vole brim miss out ese


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jul 1 2008, 02:36 PM~10990397
> *Q-vole brim miss out ese
> *


Simone missed out big time.Did you roll through H~town?
Anytime you come through vato let a homeboy know I'll have some cold ones ready.


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 1 2008, 04:49 PM~10991375
> *Simone missed out big time.Did you roll through H~town?
> Anytime you come through vato let a homeboy know I'll have some cold ones ready.
> 
> *


Simon we spend one nigth in houston. fuimos a allstars and the penth :biggrin: ouse


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 1 2008, 04:49 PM~10991375
> *Simone missed out big time.Did you roll through H~town?
> Anytime you come through vato let a homeboy know I'll have some cold ones ready.
> 
> *


Here's a pic chilling in houston


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jul 1 2008, 05:45 PM~10991777
> *Simon we spend one nigth in houston. fuimos a allstars and the penth :biggrin: ouse
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

es todo 

fimre picture you should of took some @ the penthouse lol j/k


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 03:24 PM~10655617
> *Saturday June 21 2008
> Weslaco City Park, Weslaco TX
> 
> ...


TTT


----------

